# My new Urodacus novaehollandiae scorplings!



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Thumpage! They are all so healthy and gorgeous! So tiny compared to my manicatus and so much nicer lol!

Here's a pic of one of the little guys all set up at home - he looks so out of place in such a big home. They were all active last night and walking all over the place checking it out. They love their hides - i think ALL of them are settled into their hides atm. 4 out of the 5 of them had pinhead cricks last night, i'm very happy with them!


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

hey
that setup looks great 
i hope to get some scorpians some day
anway good luck 
thanks
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks. They are great little animals to watch. 

teni


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

ohh u have 5 of them
do you no how old they are 
are they in single Housing 
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

Not sure exactly how old they are...only young lol 

Yes they each have their own individual house

Teni


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

lol
i am gathering you will try to breed them when there older 
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

Can only give it a go...not holding my breath though. I have 10 adults of Urodacus Manicatus that are of breeding age. 

Teni


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

10 WOW 
has to be a good chance of breeding in that lol
good luck
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

Thks 

Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Teni! it good to see that there happy. They are about 2 months old i think :? i probly should have recorded when they were born


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 2, 2006)

wow they look great and healthy, good luck with them


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

hey 
are you able to hold any of your scorpians or if you can hold any scorpians
thanks
brad


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 2, 2006)

Cute little critters. Is the term for juvenile scorpions really scorplings or did you make it up? If so, bravo - you may have invented a new word.


----------



## hornet (Dec 5, 2006)

nope, scorplings is the world wide accepted name


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 5, 2006)

hornet said:


> nope, scorplings is the world wide accepted name



Shows how little I know :? Always good to learn something new


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

spilota_variegata said:


> Shows how little I know :? Always good to learn something new




LOL!
I wish i had of made it up...i could copyright it!

Teni


----------

